# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Does having depression make you hypersensitive ?

## Tia

What is it about life because I am genuinely confused by it all. The whole of my life has been problematic if not very difficult. Why is it that some people seem to breeze through life unscathed whilst I have a melt down over my problems? Is it the fact I have had far too much to deal with that has left me feeling hypersensitive or part of the depression ? The menopause is not helping matters . Every month brings a fresh problem to deal with. Honestly I sit down sometimes and ask myself What I have done to deserve such a problematic life. How much can one person take before enough is enough ? I feel really cursed . Wish I could be a little more positive but I have had enough . It doesn't help matters that I am on my own there is no one there to tell me it's ok not to be ok. It really hurts to feel worthless and unloved.

----------


## Suzi

Sweetheart I'm sure that you do deserve to be loved and from where I'm sitting you are very far from worthless.

----------


## seashell

I've always felt hypersensitive. I don't know if it's the depression or not but my counselor constantly reminds me that everyone has things they struggle with, depression happens to be mine. Often times I feel the same as you but I try to remind myself of the positive aspects of depression. I know how it sounds but with as much depression I feel, I know I also have the capacity to feel just as much joy and love. If I didn't struggle with depression, I don't think I would have as much empathy for others as I do. If I didn't struggle with depression, I don't think I would be as self-aware as I am. Hypersensitivity is tough to deal with but it just shows how much capacity you have to feel and that is such a beautiful and special gift to have. Remember it's a gift to feel so deeply. It's a difficult gift to have but it is a gift nonetheless.

----------

magie06 (16-09-18),OldMike (15-09-18),Suzi (15-09-18)

----------


## Paula

Seashell, thats a fantastic post! Welcome to DWD  :):

----------


## Suzi

I wholeheartedly agree! A brilliant post! Welcome to the DWD group!

----------


## carrythestars

Our brains have been hard wired to be hyper vigilant always in fight or flight mode...I think hypersensitivity goes hand in hand with it..m

----------


## Paula

> Our brains have been hard wired to be hyper vigilant always in fight or flight mode...I think hypersensitivity goes hand in hand with it..m


Hi and welcome. When youre ready, feel free to introduce yourself on your own thread, itll be great to get to know you  :):

----------


## Suzi

I agree! Welcome!  :):

----------

